# Subversion: Probleme mit Subversion.



## Skull (7. Apr 2009)

Irgendwie wurden in sämtlichen .svn Ordnern die tmp-Ordner gelöscht. Daher bekomme ich jetzt jedesmal Fehler nach folgendem Schema, wenn ich ein Cleanup versuche:

Das System kann den angegebenen Pfad nicht finden.  
svn: Can't open directory 'D:\eclipse\workspace\project\temp\.svn\tmp': Das System kann den angegebenen Pfad nicht finden.  

Ich kann den Fehler nur beheben indem ich in jedem der Ordner den tmp -Ordner manuell einfüge, was sehr aufwändig ist. Gibts eine elegante Lösung das Problem zu beheben?

Danke


----------



## Wildcard (7. Apr 2009)

Welcher Client denn?


----------



## Skull (7. Apr 2009)

Ich verwende Subclipse 1.2.4 unter Eclipse Ganymede.


----------



## Wildcard (7. Apr 2009)

Subclipse macht nach meiner Erfahrung nur Probleme.
Nimm mal den 'offiziellen' Connector:
Eclipse Subversive - SVN Team Provider Project


----------

